# 1982 urquattro value Interesting story.



## PowerMac1700 (Feb 5, 2004)

Before anyone says that there weren't any 1982 urquattros in the US. I met a guy today just by coincedence and he says he has a 1982 urquattro sport that actually has a build date on the car of november 1981. Supposedly this guy got it from a dealer in 1987. He said he found the origional owner and that he worked at Volkswagen of america. And for some reason this guy was able to get one of the FIRST TWO IN THE COUNTRY. He said the he has had it ever since but it has been sitting in non running condition in his garage for almost 10 years. He said that he was looking to get rid of it and the he might want a couple grand for it. What do you guys think. I have his phone number and plan on calling him to go look at it. But do you think that this could all be true and if so what may it be worth?? 
Thanks for the info, Alex
Pic for views


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (PowerMac1700)*

All the cars registered as 1982 and I think the number is under 20 in total, were Dealer demonstrator vehicles.
Just watch out for the wiring on them.


----------



## PowerMac1700 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (URQ)*

Yeah he said ther might be some wiring issues. What are the most common wiring problems? Can they be fixed with some amount of knowlege? Thanks
Oh yeah and by any chance does that make them worth any more?


_Modified by PowerMac1700 at 5:03 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (PowerMac1700)*

Most of the wiring problems are caused by the old style fuse box in the early cars and the Molex style plugs being too small for the gauge wire that they used, and the fuse box itself had some of its own problems.
Some that I experienced were all lights would turn off, not a good thing when driving at night. But I soon found out that a swift kick to the bottom of the fuse block would easily correct the problem. Inside fan would stop working and the last thing before I changed to the newer style fuse block was the car would not start for about 20 minutes after I would shut off the car. 
But I think the problems are different for everyone with the early fuse boxes.
And as far as the car being worth more I don’t think so not with the unreliable fuse box still in it .



_Modified by URQ at 10:23 PM 11-6-2005_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (PowerMac1700)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerMac1700* »_Before anyone says that there weren't any 1982 urquattros in the US. I met a guy today just by coincedence and he says he has a 1982 urquattro sport

Did you know that there is a difference bewteen the URQ and the Sport Quattro?


----------



## PowerMac1700 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
Did you know that there is a difference bewteen the URQ and the Sport Quattro?

Ok Thanks, I had a feeling that there was a difference but I wasnt sure. I am new to the 80's audis so if someone could please clarify what the differences were, and how I can tell whether it is a sport or just urquattro that would be great.
Also URQ how hard is it to convert it from the old fuse box to the new, and how readally available are the newer fuse boxes and price if you have any idea.
Thanks for all the help, Alex


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (PowerMac1700)*

The Sport Quattro didn’t come out in production till 1984 and none of them made it to the US except for a few that were imported later.
The Sport Quattro also had a shorter wheel base and came with 20v turbo motor and the main difference is it had a price tag of about 100k!
As far as changing out the fuse block It will take some time to do it right 2 or 3 nights after work or may be a weekend depending on your skill.
And most people use the fuse block and wiring from a later 4000 or Coupe Gt 1984-1986 I picked up mine from the local wrecking yard for $35.00.


----------



## dub914 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (URQ)*

Thanks for your help, we're going to try to look at the car this week, i'll send ya some pics and we see what it actually is. He says its mars red!


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (dub914)*

Hell, I might be interested in it if you pass. I have an 87 4000Q here that is ready to go to the wreckers but if you get the car, I have the fuse panel for you with most of the wiring. I used the car for it's tranny and quattro-ness.


----------



## PowerMac1700 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (efritsch)*

Alright thanks. It would be great if you could keep the wiring and the fuse box, and if I do end up buying the car then I could buy that stuff from you. But if I dont end up buying the car, i will post it and let you know, a friend and I are probibly going to look at it on friday. I should have some pics to post.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sport quattro:


----------



## PowerMac1700 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*








Such a badass car!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_ But I soon found out that a swift kick to the bottom of the fuse block would easily correct the problem. 

_Modified by URQ at 10:23 PM 11-6-2005_

Dude.








That's awesome.
One thing you have to do with an old urq is establish dominance.
Just like with an old dog from the pound.


----------



## PowerMac1700 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (Sepp)*

Alright sorry for the delay. We did go look at the car last friday. The guy has a lot of documentation for the car. I think we are going to pass on this one but if anyone is interested
I can give the phone number. I will let the many pictures speak for themselves.








Notice the Mileage
































































































































I have quite a few more pics, so if anyone wants any of specific things I can check if 
I have them to post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by PowerMac1700 at 2:04 AM 11-18-2005_


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (PowerMac1700)*

Ooohhhh... That car has seen better days hasn't it?
I hope some one saves it. I would but I got another car to build and the wife might kill me if I bought another one that doesn't run.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (efritsch)*

That one is badly neglectied, and not a good car for your first quattro.
I have seen worse though.
no, really.








Someone must save this car.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (efritsch)*

I think that car has seen the end of its days. Theres way too much body rust to repair, it would cost thousands to repair and even more to replace body parts.
If those miles are original, the car would be worth grabbing for anyone else with a quattro for parts, problem is if the car has been sitting for so long without running, how good will the parts be anyway?
Theres way too much money that needs to be spent on that


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (PowerMac1700)*









Now here lookie!








WAU DC0 85 8CA 900519
Compared to european car registration:
WAU ZZZ 85 ZCA 900xxx
I would suppose the 8CA group (by the C) tells this is a factory 1982
model, might be correct with latter-than-september-81 history then.


_Modified by WAUOla at 6:19 AM 11-18-2005_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_I think that car has seen the end of its days. Theres way too much body rust to repair, it would cost thousands to repair and even more to replace body parts.
If those miles are original, the car would be worth grabbing for anyone else with a quattro for parts, problem is if the car has been sitting for so long without running, how good will the parts be anyway?
Theres way too much money that needs to be spent on that










nah,
Thats fixable. I welded up some holes you could put a softball through on my street car. No big deal.


----------



## PowerMac1700 (Feb 5, 2004)

well if anyone wants it it is in Michigan about an hour north of lansing. The guy says he wants $2000 for it. Let me know I can still get his phone number.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (PowerMac1700)*

Ouch... It really hurts to see such a beautiful legend in such bad shape...







Too bad, I sincerely hope someone will rescue it.


----------



## lilengineeringboy (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (urquattro83)*

Yeah that one is in way worse shape then the ones that were in Birmingham,MI on eBay. The eBay ones both went for betwen 3500 and 4000 for not running cars (although the ad on the red one didn't mention that). They had rust under the doors and along the trunk but that one looks like it has the fenderwell rust. I think to get all the rust, you would have to stirp/dip that thing, and then get ready to weld some sheet metal back. 
I am looking for a project, but something like that might be too big for me, especially at $2000 for the car to begin with.


----------



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (lilengineeringboy)*

























































I took these pictures on Wednesday ,the garage/dungeon had no light so the pictures were hard to take with just the flash illuminating the car .I thought this car was rough but compared to the above car this one is a little more solid .The owner is asking $2000 ,I can get contact info if anyone is interested .The car is located in Pittsburgh Pa.
The hood would not open ,the car does not run ,the interior is covered in mold and it has been sitting for three years since the current owner bought it and never did anything with it .


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

I didn't know there were only 20 Ur quattros imported to the states in '82? Mine is a 82, and it has the "ZZZ" vin. My poor rq is in worse condition than this red one...SCARY!


----------



## ubern00b (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (alloutofdonuts)*

^ dude yours is not a urQ. does it look like the picture that WAUOla posted. A real UrQ is a rare gem. less then 250 ever made. its a rally homogulation. Chances are you'll die before seeing one in person. unless you are awesome.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

erree...
The picture I've posted in this thread is a SPORT QUATTRO - short wheelbase!
All other cars posted in here are (UR)QUATTRO cars, shown by long wheelbase.
And it is correct, the Sport quattro is indeed 214/219 cars produced.
urquattro produced 1980-1990
Sport quattro is a 1984-1986 car (street and rally)


_Modified by WAUOla at 3:06 AM 11-23-2005_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_erree...
And it is correct, the Sport quattro is indeed 214/219 cars produced.
urquattro produced 1980-1990
_Modified by WAUOla at 3:06 AM 11-23-2005_

The last ur quattro was built on March 1st, 1991 (# 11,425)
It was sprayed in Silver ( I think)


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (ubern00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ubern00b* »_^ dude yours is not a urQ. does it look like the picture that WAUOla posted. A real UrQ is a rare gem. less then 250 ever made. its a rally homogulation. Chances are you'll die before seeing one in person. unless you are awesome.

I think I know the difference, trust me it's a UR quattro and the build date is 1982. lol







I know it's not a Sport quattro if that's what you meant to say? Look at my motorgeek gallery; the 4000 quattro I put a 3.6L V8(yes it's an A-U-D-I engine!), the 82 urq, the 1988 80 quattro I did a MC1 turbo swap, I guess I must be awsome!








This is the quote I was replying to originally posted by User 'URQ' above: "All the cars registered as 1982 and I think the number is under 20 in total, were Dealer demonstrator vehicles.
Just watch out for the wiring on them."

http://www.motorgeek.com/index...m.php

_Modified by alloutofdonuts at 4:12 PM 11-24-2005_
GuessI'm not that awsome because I don't have any pix of the 80Q turbo conversion.







oh well. Still need to get a pic of the doorjamb vin 


















_Modified by alloutofdonuts at 4:36 PM 11-24-2005_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (alloutofdonuts)*

Why can't there be any UrQs for sale in SE Virginia or NE North Carolina?!







I'd even consider one in the same condition as this one...


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (alloutofdonuts)*

I know that mine is a Real 1982 URQ.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

ooh! Looking good!
(but the rims should be ALL gunmetal...)


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

its too bad not many US owners run their cars in rally trim vs street trim...


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (PowerMac1700)*

Would anyone feel bad if I cut this car up for parts.....









to use on this one? 








I smell more work that I could possibly handle!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (BillLeBob)*

That had better be a 4E...not a 5+5! If it's a 5+5...step away from the car! DO NOT even consider basterdizing it...if you want to make a 2-door 4000/UrQ hybrid...for god's sake, use a 4E...


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_That had better be a 4E...not a 5+5! If it's a 5+5...step away from the car! DO NOT even consider basterdizing it...if you want to make a 2-door 4000/UrQ hybrid...for god's sake, use a 4E...
















Don't worry....its a 4KS. You say that every time I post a pic of this car. It may end up a 5cyl in the end.


----------



## lilengineeringboy (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (BillLeBob)*

Wouldn't it be easier/better to use GTI/GLI parts on a 4000?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_ 
Would anyone feel bad if I cut this car up for parts..?

Yes!














Save the original icon instead!


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (lilengineeringboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilengineeringboy* »_Wouldn't it be easier/better to use GTI/GLI parts on a 4000? 

Well the UR the op is talking about is almost too far gone to do much with. It could be saved, but it would most likley end up as a parts car for most people. That being said, UR/4QK hybrid's have been built using the UR fenders motor and other bits. My car is fwd. The level of work required is beyond me, and I don't want to trash 2 rare cars in the process. (the 84 4ks two door is a one year only car, with production some what on the level of the 81 5+5, some where near 500ish) 
I might be up for an UR though.... I use to drive past one each and every day sitting forgotten just north of Indianapolis..... Tornado red with 15X8 Ronals. Why didn't I stop......







(anyone know about it?)


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

yup...I keep thinking of more and more reasons to move lol. You in CA?
EDIT*








this is what happens when you have 3 different website forums open and a slow computer kids...


_Modified by alloutofdonuts at 4:04 PM 11-28-2005_


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_its too bad not many US owners run their cars in rally trim vs street trim...











You mean lots of decals and stickers/ painted a bunch of different colors? Or like 'ready for a race tomorrow' trim?


----------



## lilengineeringboy (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (alloutofdonuts)*

So how would one go about attacking as much rust as the red one has? Would it be something that should be stripped down to the shell and then dipped in a metal bath to strip paint/rust and then start fixing the body? Are there chemcials that you can use to disolve the rust in the same fashion (as opposed to "rust converters" or the POR-15 rust cover-uppers)?
It would be nice if there was something like that but a way to control the application more so as to avoid removing all the seem sealer or just treating affected areas if they car isn't in as bad a shape as that one.


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (lilengineeringboy)*

On these older cars I would deffinetley get a acid dip. If you plan on keeping the car for any length of time and don't want to do rust repairs every year or so. The reason I say this is the seams. I started digging it away where there was rust on my 82 URQ and it just kept going all the way down the seam. It wasn't bad but there never the less and will need to be repaired eventually. I'm doing everything over so I'll be stripping it anyway.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_ 
Would anyone feel bad if I cut this car up for parts.....!

I would.
its your car, you can do what you want, but since you asked....








You'd be forever in my doghouse.
Cut out the cancer, weld in new sheetmetal. Por-15 the welds.
Can be saved and made better than new in the process.
Most of the rust spots are vulnerable spots so extra protection and better drainage can be added there. 90% of a 1982 or 1983 urquattro is unrusted. Its those 10% areas that rust to the core.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 1982 urquattro value Interesting story. (Fusilier)*

Don't worry..even if I owned the car, I don't think I would cut it up. If I were ever to build a 2 door Ur hybrid, I would need to consume an UR, a 4KQ and a 20vT. My wife and my bank account would kill me.


----------

